# I can't image Beaglebone Blacks img file on micro_sd_card



## CAPSLOCKKE (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi guys.
I downloaded the image from here and when i tried to image this file with Win32DiskImager my beaglebone black board does not find anything to boot what should I do ?


----------



## CAPSLOCKKE (Apr 10, 2020)

I downloaded the BeagleBone's sd image file from here.
I write it on my SD by dd .
Now, when I put SD into the BBB board, BBB does not boot anything and do nothing. What's wrong?
How can I install it on my BBB board?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 10, 2020)

CAPSLOCKKE said:


> I downloaded the BeagleBone's sd image file from here.


What is the name of the file you used?



CAPSLOCKKE said:


> I write it on my SD by dd .


How exactly did you do this? Please provide the exact command you used.

[_Mod: Don't create multiple threads for the same issue, threads merged_]


----------



## CAPSLOCKKE (Apr 10, 2020)

SirDice said:


> What is the name of the file you used?
> 
> 
> How exactly did you do this? Please provide the exact command you used.
> ...


I extract FreeBSD-12.1-RELEASE-arm-armv7-BEAGLEBONE.img.xz next i used win32 disk imager on my windows but it didn't work so i used 
sudo dd if=FreeBSD-12.1-RELEASE-arm-armv7-BEAGLEBONE.img of=/dev/mmcblk0 bs=1M
on my linux but my board does not boot anything again


----------



## eldaemon (Apr 14, 2020)

I think you have to press the button on the board while it boots to tell it to boot from micro SD insteadof eMMC, assuming anything is on the eMMC at all.



			arm/BeagleBoneBlack - FreeBSD Wiki


----------

